

Don’t go backward, newspapers - koblas
http://steveouting.com/2008/08/07/dont-go-backward-newspapers/

======
michael_dorfman
I'm curious to hear what the author actually recommends for print newspapers--
"Let’s completely forget about the print edition and just try to build the
best damn online service possible" doesn't address the problem of
monetization.

